# Lube ruining Cube?



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 20, 2010)

I just recently bought the only Silicone Lubricant that Wal-Mart had, which was a Prestone Silicon Lubricant. It was only $2.50, so I took the chance.
I searched the forums here, and saw other people talking about it. Most users said they had great experiences with it, except for 1 or 2 others.

It has Petroleum Distillate in it, but I heard that all sprays need it, so that it can spray. But, it does say that it's safe for plastics...

I have a A5 modded to a Haiyan Memory, and my original store-bought Rubik's Cube.

I didn't want to ruin my Haiyan Memory, so I sprayed it first on the Rubik's Cube. It sucked at turning before, and it still sucks at turning. The smoothness and speed is about the same. Only a tad bit faster, but almost unnoticeable.

Now, I want to try it on my Haiyan Memory, and see how long the lube lasts, how well it works, and how much does it speed my cube up.

My question is, if I put it in, and try it out, and don't like it, after 3 days, can I just clean it and remove the silicone? Or does it has the potential to ruin the cube within those 3 days. Let's say if my Haiyan Memory becomes sort of sticky or anything, cleaning it would be sufficient, right?

Also, has anyone had any experiences with the Prestone Silicone Lubricant?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 20, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I just recently bought the only Silicone Lubricant that Wal-Mart had, which was a Prestone Silicon Lubricant. It was only $2.50, so I took the chance.
> I searched the forums here, and saw other people talking about it. Most users said they had great experiences with it, except for 1 or 2 others.
> 
> It has Petroleum Distillate in it, but I heard that all sprays need it, so that it can spray. *But, it does say that it's safe for plastics...*
> ...



That doesn't mean anything. CRC isn't safe for plastic, but heavy, check out all th e positive reviews.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 20, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ElectricDoodie said:
> 
> 
> > I just recently bought the only Silicone Lubricant that Wal-Mart had, which was a Prestone Silicon Lubricant. It was only $2.50, so I took the chance.
> ...



I originally went to Wal-Mart to get CRC, but like I said, all they had was that Prestone Silicone Lubricant. It was only $2.50, and I heard good things about it, so why not? It's cheap and available. If it doesn't work out, I'll go somewhere else to buy it, or order some online.

This is why I just want to test it, but not ruin my cube. 

So, do you think those 3 days is enough to ruin my cube?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 20, 2010)

Try it out. If it doesn't work, clean it out using Memyselfandpi's method.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 20, 2010)

3 days won't kill it.


----------



## IV (Aug 20, 2010)

I've heard that Jig-A-Loo softens cube plastic thereby smoothing cubes as they are turned.

I've also heard that CRC-Heavy has no effect on the plastic of cubes and is safe for all cubes.

Come to think of it, I've heard lots of things... but don't know whether some are true or some are false.
Maybe both true and false are right, considering the large amount of different plastics in different cubes.


----------



## Pixel 6 (Aug 21, 2010)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I just recently bought the only Silicone Lubricant that Wal-Mart had, which was a Prestone Silicon Lubricant. It was only $2.50, so I took the chance.
> I searched the forums here, and saw other people talking about it. Most users said they had great experiences with it, except for 1 or 2 others.
> 
> It has Petroleum Distillate in it, but I heard that all sprays need it, so that it can spray. But, it does say that it's safe for plastics...
> ...



I also have a Haiyan Memory. I personally would not take that chance after spending $25 on the cube, and waiting a week and a half to get it.

Buy Lubix and don't risk it. It's a pure silicone, and won't damage your cube. Aerosols use propellents that damage plastics. Those big cans of "silicone spray" are also only about 5% silicone. Go pure and get better results.

My 2 cents.

- Pixel -


----------



## splinteh (Aug 21, 2010)

Just don't "overdose"


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 21, 2010)

IV said:


> I've heard that Jig-A-Loo softens cube plastic thereby smoothing cubes as they are turned.
> 
> I've also heard that CRC-Heavy has no effect on the plastic of cubes and is safe for all cubes.
> 
> ...


CRC will cement pieces together.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 21, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> IV said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that Jig-A-Loo softens cube plastic thereby smoothing cubes as they are turned.
> ...



That's why you break it in.


----------



## IV (Aug 21, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> IV said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard that Jig-A-Loo softens cube plastic thereby smoothing cubes as they are turned.
> ...



Never happened to me, then logically... you must be lying.


----------



## maggot (Aug 21, 2010)

let me end this discussion. the prestone silicone lubricant is not a good cube lube. you can buy maru lube on speedcubeshop. its in the USA and its only 4 bucks. yeah, prestone is cheap, but i would not use it. my friend had a 4x4 that was good to begin with, but after i told him that i used CRC on my 3x3 (this is when i first start speedcubing) he went to buy prestone for his 4x4 and it made it very loose (which CRC would do as well) but after 1 week, the cube died. it had a very adverse effect on the core and it made it lockup like crazy and the lube became super gummy and it felt like you were turning a storebought out of the box, thats if you werent locking up. just dont use this on a cube... if i was maru company, i would send you some god lube for free. not only would you have a good lube, but when you ran out, you'd be a return customer. 
off topic- i am a store mgr for walmart and i want you to know that not all walmarts are traited for CRC. it is not sold in all stores. goto walmart.com and goto store locator. look at stores around your zipcode. it will give you the phone numbers and locations for all the stores in that area. call the stores and speak to the associates in the automotive dept to check for the trait. if not, check for the jigaloo. its in the same dept. you should find at least one store closeby that is traited.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 21, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > IV said:
> ...


That's irrelevant. He said that he's heard CRC has no effect on plastic. But it's well known that it can cement pieces together.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Aug 21, 2010)

maggot said:


> let me end this discussion. the prestone silicone lubricant is not a good cube lube. you can buy maru lube on speedcubeshop. its in the USA and its only 4 bucks. yeah, prestone is cheap, but i would not use it. my friend had a 4x4 that was good to begin with, but after i told him that i used CRC on my 3x3 (this is when i first start speedcubing) he went to buy prestone for his 4x4 and it made it very loose (which CRC would do as well) but after 1 week, the cube died. it had a very adverse effect on the core and it made it lockup like crazy and the lube became super gummy and it felt like you were turning a storebought out of the box, thats if you werent locking up. just dont use this on a cube... if i was maru company, i would send you some god lube for free. not only would you have a good lube, but when you ran out, you'd be a return customer.
> off topic- i am a store mgr for walmart and i want you to know that not all walmarts are traited for CRC. it is not sold in all stores. goto walmart.com and goto store locator. look at stores around your zipcode. it will give you the phone numbers and locations for all the stores in that area. call the stores and speak to the associates in the automotive dept to check for the trait. if not, check for the jigaloo. its in the same dept. you should find at least one store closeby that is traited.



Wow. I really appreciate that.
That's good to know, because I didn't want the Prestone lube dripping into the core, and ruining it inside.

Thanks for that info.


----------

